# Help!!!!!!!!!! Is Roundup posionous to horses????????



## Mooch (23 September 2006)

I went up to my horses this afternoon to find the idiot that rents one of the houses on the estate, spraying weedkiller all around the edge of the fencing. 

He has chickens in a small open area next to my starvation paddock. He was spraying along the joining fence. 

I did think to myself that it must be ok if he can spray with the chickens still loose. 

I decided to move the little pony in the field anyway as where he had sprayed is where I put her feed. 

Whilst I was trying to catch the little bugger, I asked him if it was safe with the horses. He said 'eeeer yes' 

Anyway, I carried on doing things and when we came to leave I asked him what he was using as I want to spray the starvation paddock now that it is empty and of course I didn't want to kill his chickens by using Grazon. 

The bit that I am really shocked at and now very worried about..................... Is the fact that the t**t said it didn't matter about the chickens as they are not laying and he is going to kill them anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How long has this idiot been spraying along the fence, what damage has it done to my ponies? Bearing in mind that my kids pony dropped dead in the same field last week!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope I am being over sensitive here......................?


----------



## GTs (23 September 2006)

I would log onto the round-up website, and see if there is a number for posion control and give them a call.


----------



## vic07 (23 September 2006)

Don't think it is. But would check from someone more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## Mooch (23 September 2006)

I have already tried that one... 

All I found was a USA toll free number. 

I am sure grazing animals are ok as long as the spray has dried. Obviously this hadn't but the pony didn't have time to graze there as I was chasing her around the paddock. 

I quess it is now in the back of my mind, whether this might have had some effect on Chantelle the pony that died. 

I will have a word with the estate on Monday as soon as they are back in to tell this idiot not to spray when the ponies are there. 

It just really gets my back up, especially when this guy was ment to have owned horses before!!!!!!!!!!!! and the fact that he doesn't even have the decency to ask!!!!!!!!! Just because he pays way over the odds for the rent of his house he thinks he owns the bloody place.


----------



## _daisy_ (23 September 2006)

found this - says is safe for humans and pets?
http://www.lawnsturfandtopsoil.co.uk/weedkillers.html


----------



## Louby (23 September 2006)

My husband is a gardener and doesnt use Round up where there are animals, he uses another product.  
Im relieved you caught the idiot man as god forbid you never found out he was spraying it.  What was he thinking of, he could at least have warned you.  I have just googled Round up and looked at a couple of the results, heres a couple of the extracts.  They are conflicting but I think I'd have a word with your vet to put your mind at rest.  Fingers crossed everything is ok.

'RoundUp also suggests that if you are using their products around livestock that you keep these animals from grazing areas for at least two weeks.'

Glyphosate-containing products are acutely toxic to animals, including humans The surfactant used in common glyphosate product (Roundup) is more acutely toxic than glyphosate itself [and] the combination of the two is yet more toxic.

On paper, Roundup (glyophosate) is safe for animals/humans because it inhibits the shikimic acid metabolic pathway that is absent in animals/humans. 

Homebase sell Roundup with impunity to garden owners, especially those who have children and small animals like dogs and cats, after Roundup has been sprayed around the garden it is perfectly safe for children and their pets to play there, Roundup only seems to affect poor defenceless weeds and is biodegradable.


----------



## Mooch (23 September 2006)

Thanks for that. 

I saw a big huge 15 gallon concentrated stuff in his garage tho!!!!!!! eek


----------



## Mooch (23 September 2006)

Thanks Louby.

I have no idea what the idiot was up too. I just can't believe anyone could be so stupid!!!!!!!!!! I just cant help but think that this might have been a contribution to Chantelle dying. 

We found out she had Cushings but we did expect a call to say she had dropped dead. 

The estate themselves are actually really good, they give me notice for everything and always ask if it is ok. There is some Japanese Knott (sp) Weed in the field and that has to be sprayed at a set time, but they always give me loads of notice. They even ask if they can put Creosote (sp) on the fencing. But........ HIM, well what can I say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyingfeet (23 September 2006)

Hi there

Your horses will be fine, glyophosate or roundup is much better than any alternative weedkiller for safety.

The idiot sales guys &amp; agrics (I did a Crop Science Bsc) used to drink it and write their names in grass... still effective are going through a human!!


----------



## Louby (23 September 2006)

If they are usually so responsible, then maybe Round up is safe for animals as Im sure they would have told you if they thought not.  The internet can be worrying with things like this, its like looking up stomach upset and then reading you could have some awful disease when really youve ate something thats gone off.
Im really sorry to hear about Chantelle.  Im sure that her death wasnt anything to do with Roundup.  If they say its safe for pets then Im sure a horse would be absolutely fine.  If she had Cushings then Im presuming she was an old lady and if she'd been slowly poisenned then I wouldnt have thought she'd have died like she did.
Please dont beat yourself up about it.


----------



## Mooch (23 September 2006)

The Estate themselves are good. But 'M' the idiot rents a house off the Estate and therefore he tends to do what he wants. 

He is beginning to really get on my nerves now and his wife, well I can't put in to words what I think of her lack of manners!!!!!!!!

I will be having serious words with the Estate Office on Monday.


----------



## henryhorn (24 September 2006)

I think it is poisonous as we use a similar product here, and the recommendations are rest for three weeks and until a decent rainfall has occurred.
I would make a strong case with him that he never ever does this again, dropping a hint that perhaps the post mortem will show something like roundup killed the pony (I doubt he will know whether you had one done or not ), at least he might then think twice before using the stuff.


----------



## Sooty (24 September 2006)

I doubt very much if it will do any harm, it is safe for humans to drink! Not recommended though...


----------

